# camcorder viewfinder



## falklands (Apr 18, 2013)

I have purchased a camcorder JVC everio GZ215 WEK. There is an LCD screen but no viewfinder. In bright sunlight the screen is useless. i am used to a camera with both but the price of such a camera was prohibitive.I have bought a hood which is of no help. i know you can buy an extension from LCD which has a viewfinder lens but these are for specific cameras and are attached magnetically and i am informed that they can demagnetize camera ( Is this correct) and if not where can I find one camera specific Amazon do not list one for my camera.I have no camera shops im area they have all gone Any suggestions please


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You may be able to find a 3" loupe viewfinder that can be modified to suit your LCD screen
I have a Canon 60D that has a flip-out LCD screen similar to that found on a camcorder like yours and use this one from Carryspeed - it has no diopter so your eyes will have to be good or you will need to modify the height (as I did) to gain correct focus

NB: if you use one like this MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT LEAVE IT WITH THE EYEPIECE POINTING UPWARDS TOWARDS THE SUN - IT WILL BURN PERMANENT YELLOW SPOTS ON YOUR LCD IF YOU DO. The loupe acts as a magnifying glass and focuses the suns rays into dots on your LCD. 
How do I know this? I have 4 permanent yellow spots on my LCD screen. I made a slide-out blocker insert that covers the screen when slid in - you just have to remember to use it :smile:


----------



## falklands (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks zuluclayman Im sure somehow this may solve the problem
Regards Falklands


----------

